# Scented candles?



## Alana (Sep 28, 2011)

My sister just got into the "scentsy" deal, and she's starting a business. Anyway, are scents bad for hedgehogs? I know there bad for my skink, and my crabs, and the budgie, just unsure about the hedgehog. I'm really worried with the whole scented candle thing, as tons of animals are super sensitive to it in the house.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i would just keep in mind how tiny and sensitive their lungs are


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hedgehogs primary sense is smell so it may irritate them or cause some strange behavior or they may like it and come out more out of wonder to the smell. Most may be sensory overload though and I wouldn't use them in their room


----------



## Alana (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Were figuring it out as we go, and were going to turn the warmer off when they get near the animals, I'm trying to convince my family not to use them on the main floor but it'll be hard.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Any candle that is made with paraffin wax is bad for pets (and humans too!). Paraffin is made from petrolium, so it releases "exhaust", like a car. Safer alternatives are bee's wax (it has a very nice naturally sweet smell), soy wax (be more careful with soy, many people will mix soy and paraffin), and vegetable wax. I use Mia Bella melts at my house, as I have a bird and any other kind of candle would kill him within a matter of hours. If you buy them at this website http://www.bellamiacandle.scent-team.com/ and use the code "RESCUE", all the profits from the purchase are donated to the horse rescue I work with. So it's a win-win-win; your house smells good, your pets are safe, and you're helping horses in need!


----------

